# Anyone looking rid of their meguiars g220



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Would like to buy one of these, preferably local and second hand. I do not want to spend any more than £100, cheap as possible.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Why would you buy a used G220, when a new Kestrel DAS-6 is £75 plus postage from Autobrite Direct?
Better machine from what I can extrapolate from the lack of comments about how it's sheered a bolt, the counterweight has come undone, or the speed control has a mind of its own!


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Im being very simple minded. Just thought, meguiars is a great brand, so polisher must be great.

Yea might place an order for a kestral. I am just trying to find out what pads I need to use on different types of paint. I have a few neighbours and friends who would be interested and would like to build up my knowledge before I go ahead.


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Haven't used a kestral but don't buy a g220  unless you're settled with the fact that it will more than likely break at some stage!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

R6TH M said:


> Haven't used a kestral but don't buy a g220  unless you're settled with the fact that it will more than likely break at some stage!


Oh *****y!!!

Arent they meant to be better made now?


----------



## Tommy_wrc (Jan 14, 2009)

i have a kestral 6 months now with no issues


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

on these machines, can the handle be changed to the other side, as im left handed.


----------

